# 3-C Cell Winchester Flashlights



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jun 5, 2002)

In an attempt to edit my response, I accidentally removed a request for information about a 3C cell Winchester flashlight from a member in GA. I’m rather new at this and had no idea that I could remove someones topic. 

I would appreciate it if the member from GA would restate his topic. Meanwhile, I will try to answer his question.

Although a few flashlight companies made 3C cell flashlights, I am not aware that Winchester was one of them.

Ranger Scoville and Royal are two companies that made 3C cell flashlights. Scoville also made one for Cadillac with a Cadillac endcap.

Early Winchesters made in the 1920s usually have a series of patent dates on the switch and case that help in identification. If your flashlight is a 3C cell with a Winchester endcap but with no patent dates on the switch or case, it could be what we call a Marriage, the unfortunate union of two different parties. 

The metal parts on Winchesters made in the 1920s were nickel plated brass. Beginning in the early 1930s the metal parts were chrome plated. I have not seen any older Winchesters made with an aluminum case.

A photo showing the switch and endcap would assist in identification.

Bill Utley 

[email protected] 

--------------------

To the unenlightened, a flashlight is merely a tubular container for dead batteries.


----------



## JMO (Jun 5, 2002)

that was me and I looked at the light again and I believe it is 3 D cells not C.
My grandfather carried it when he was a sheriff.

I scratched some of the worn surface and believe it is brass with a coating. The tailcap reads "Made is USA Winchester Trademark"

Near the switch reads "trade-Winchester-mark,
Hi-power, Fixt-Focus-Spot, No.0820

the lens cap is octagonal

thanks,
John


----------

